# Ack! Hope I didn't start a mini cycle



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Did 25% WC, vac'd 1/4 of the gravel, changed the carbon. Stepped back, pleased with myself. I was ready to add 10 more Rummy Noses tomorrow (to the happy 10 in there now). Wait...what is this? Wonderful, C4 'needs cleaning' button pops up (was down before starting the day's maintenance activities). Foam pad needs cleaning. Gave it a good rinse, purposely not too good, in siphoned tank water.

This tank has only been running about 1 month. I hope I haven't removed too much BB from tank with 2 simultaneous media changes and gravel vac'ing. I guess no new Rummy Noses tomorrow.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Relax, you should be fine.

Firstly carbon is not considered biomedia, and rinsing your foam pad is common maintenance and should not displace too many beneficial bacteria.

Check your water parameters (nitrates, nitrites and ammonia). Are you cycled or not?

Consider putting your 10 new fish into quarantine for a month. If they come back from the LFS with some bug it'll mess you up by infecting your tank.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Figured I was probably over-reacting. I didn't think the carbon was bio-media, but wasn't sure. Thanks for calming my exasperation. Yes the tank is cycled. I'm just building the stock and bioload.

I'd like to have an iso tank but my wife is not onboard with another tank


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Foam elements in a filter need to be cleaned well to remove the solid material in them. A "rinse" won't do it. If you leave it clogged it will soon indicate the need for cleaning, again. As well, the nitrifying bacteria on the foam will become oxygen deprived by the presence of solid material which will restrict flow, and the heterothrophic bacteria that feed on the solid material which are also aerobic, will compete for the available oxygen. The nitrifying bacteria are solidly attached to filter media and not so easily removed, so do get the solid material out so that the filter will operate as intended. Removing solid material before it can be broken down will result in a slower rise in nitrate. Carbon can be populated by nitrifying bacteria over time so it becomes bio media. You could remove the carbon and use a bio media in it's place, as regular use of carbon isn't necessary.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Tested the water moments ago and sure enough ammonia levels are elevated. Currently at 0.5 ppm. It was 0 yesterday. I'm actually pretty surprised it has jumped so much (would testing just after feeding give higher than normal readings?). I thought Rummy Noses were supposed to be pretty good water quality indicators but their noses are all still really red.

I plan to buy a second filter for this tank anyway. I'll do that today and use ammonia absorbing media instead of carbon in the second filter to reduce the ammonia (or is this counter-productive because it starves the nitrifying BB?). I'll also continue to monitor the levels and likely do a WC today or tomorrow if they continue to be elevated.



BillD said:


> Foam elements in a filter need to be cleaned well to remove the solid material in them. A "rinse" won't do it. If you leave it clogged it will soon indicate the need for cleaning, again. As well, the nitrifying bacteria on the foam will become oxygen deprived by the presence of solid material which will restrict flow, and the heterothrophic bacteria that feed on the solid material which are also aerobic, will compete for the available oxygen. The nitrifying bacteria are solidly attached to filter media and not so easily removed, so do get the solid material out so that the filter will operate as intended. Removing solid material before it can be broken down will result in a slower rise in nitrate. Carbon can be populated by nitrifying bacteria over time so it becomes bio media. You could remove the carbon and use a bio media in it's place, as regular use of carbon isn't necessary.


I gave it a pretty good squeeze, rub, and rinse actually (sounds like a service I should've charged for!). I appreciate the detailed information though. I didn't know all of that and am happy to learn!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally avoid those ammonia removing media things. I like to let it all go naturally.

If in doubt, I add a little stress zyme or some people prefer seachem stability to help out the bacteria.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

are you looking at the ammonia test in good light? LOL that s**T is hard to read sometimes. Carbon isnt really required especially in a planted tank as it absorbs some nutrients the plants need (not sure if yours is planted or not). Also carbon is spent after two weeks or so and from what i read if you leave it in too long it can leech unwanted things back into your system. Just get a media filter bag and drop in some more biomedia and everything should be good good good.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

Was away for the past few days but have come back to some terrific insights. Thanks for all the great advice all! Ammonia is being stubborn, very slightly up (0.25) but rummy noses are all very red nosed and happy so I'm not stressed. Expecting to add some Apistogramma Cacatuoides in approx 2 weeks. Pretty sure we'll be absolutely ideal water quality-wise by then.

Since last I posted I added a second filter to both of my tanks. 55g now has a Fluval C4 and a C3 with extra biomax in place of the carbon on the C3. 45g now has a Fluval 206 and U2. I've also convinced the wife that a quick put up - take down 10g is a must for an iso/hospital tank. It is currently dry but will use water and the secondary filter from whichever tank its being iso or hospital for. (26,500g tank is warm and crystal clear for the human swimmers in the house too....yay summer weather!)

You ladies and gentlemen have been awesome. Cheers!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

If you are using the API liquid test kits you have to really be under good lighting for the ammonia cause the 0 looks very much like .25 I thought i had ammonia for a long time but i had none for weeks already.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I may have a spike coming up. I just did some cleaning of my canister filter, cleaned the sponges under the tap really well, they were so bad. When to grab a bottle of stress zyme just to be safe and I'm all out of it. I hope nobody gets hurt in that tank.

I can't even really seed much from other tanks because a couple days ago I cleaned all the sponges in all my aquaclear filters and I recently sqeezed out my sponge filters to seed another tank.

Will have to do testing tomorrow and if I get a spike, scrounge around here and there from other tanks to seed it a bit. I don't think I did my son's goldfish tank so there is an option. I can clean his sponge while seeding my main tank.

Isn't it annoying when you start typing and then an idea comes to your mind that kinda makes the whole post irrelevant? Maybe someone will learn something from this at least.


----------



## Cyn1k (Apr 24, 2013)

xriddler said:


> If you are using the API liquid test kits you have to really be under good lighting for the ammonia cause the 0 looks very much like .25 I thought i had ammonia for a long time but i had none for weeks already.


I agree. When I started my 45g tank it was the same. It always looks like 0.25 unless I pop my head outside to use sunlight. The colours on the ammonia test in particular are ridiculously the same. My 55g (the one I started this thread about) definitely did suffer a mini spike. I've learned to always match colours in bright, natural light. The worst of the spike was still in safe range (never exceeded .50). I don't expect to have this problem again though. Not with 2 filters on each tank now (and biomedia in place of carbon on the secondary filters).


----------

